# Ontario Fishing Company Fined $5,000 for Illegally Fishing in Ohio



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Pisces Fisheries Inc. of Wheatley, Ontario, was fined $5,000 for fishing illegally in Ohio waters, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).More...

More...


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, these guys were in our country illegally, stealing fish that were ours, using our well preserved resources and all they get is a small fine. They should have been arrested for crossing a border with illegal intent, transporting contraband across a federal line, boat or boats, should have been seized and the nets, seized and destroyed. Wonder if they would be that liberal if we were to abuse their resources yea right, should have stuck it to em big time. I have seen alot of canadian net boats on the line or across it in the wee hours of the morn many times, they try to get em picked up before the sun comes up. Mike


----------

